# death to spies



## kingtut (Oct 2, 2007)

i got the titled game, when i double click the game icon, the screen becomes black for few seconds and after that error pops up saying that can't initialize input device, any help.....???:sigh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have all the latest drivers,and direct x?


----------



## kingtut (Oct 2, 2007)

i have directx 9.0 c, but i need to install the latest drivers


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well let us know how it goes with some driver updates.


----------



## kingtut (Oct 2, 2007)

sure will do tat


----------



## kingtut (Oct 2, 2007)

i got the drivers but still no luck...


----------



## lensus358 (Dec 16, 2007)

kingtut said:


> i got the drivers but still no luck...


I have the same problem, have you already found a solution ?
thx...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

list your full system specs.


----------



## Blofeld0 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah I got the same problem, just got this computer a few weeks ago so I don't know what the problem could be, I'm running Windows Vista and I figured I'd need a game patch or something since that's what the problem seems to be for most of the games I play


----------



## TiguidouPete (Sep 30, 2009)

I had the same problem in Vista 64, but not in XP.
Running in administrator mode solved the problem for me...

- Right click C:\...\Death To Spies\Death to Spies.exe
- in Properties->Compatibility, click 'Run this program as admin'


----------



## TiguidouPete (Sep 30, 2009)

Oops!

I just realized that the admin mode thing isn't why it worked...

Instead, in Properties->Compatibility on Death to Spies.exe, select 'Run this program in compatibility mode for: WinXP'. Hope I got it right this time :wink:


----------

